# You are what you (drink)



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/glyphosate-in-beer-wine-pirg-finds-traces-of-weed-killer-in-19-of-20-brands/

Funny how lawn care and beer intersect. This probably isn't the way you want it to, but thankfully just trace amounts of glyphosate were found.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Butane lighters used to light ciggaretts is also a hugely overlooked health concern.

We're all slowly poisoning ourself in some way.


----------

